# Need FLAVORFUL Potato Salad recipe ASAP



## Robin12265 (May 24, 2005)

Hi - We have an impromptu picnic tonight and we've been asked to bring potato salad.  I could run to the store and buy their premade junk, but I'd really LIKE to do it myself.

I've had many PS that were bland to the point of being almost tasteless.  I know I like ones that have mustard in them.

Also - I don't have any real Mayo - we just have Miracle Whip on hand.


Thanks for any help you can give.  

Oh yeah - can the potatoes be nuked to save time?  Or will it make the texture wrong for PS?  (if so - suggestons here would be great too)

(8:53 am Tuesday)

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Raine (May 24, 2005)

Here is how I do mine.  I don't know if nuking the potatoes would be a flavorful. Never used anything but Duke's mayo, so not sure how anything else tastes.

Cube the potatoes and boil until tender.  Drain, then add hard-boiled eggs, onion, dill pickles.  Salt & pepper.  

You could probably add a little mustard if you like.

I normally just add eggs, onions and pickles to taste.


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2005)

Here's an oldie that our family likes.


*Potluck Potato Salad*


4-5 Medium Potatoes (4 cups)
1/4 C French dressing
1 C Diced Celery
1/4 C Finely Diced Onion
4 Hard-boiled Eggs-Sliced
1 tsp Salt
1/2 C Mayonnaise
1 tsp Celery Seed (ground)

Boil the potatoes whole in their skins. Peel and cut into approximately ½” to ¾” cubes. Toss the French dressing with the warm potato cubes and refrigerate for at least two hours.


Gently mix in the remaining ingredients. Chill for at least 4 hours before serving, overnight is better.

*From: 1960s version of the Better Homes and Gardens Cookbook*


----------



## choclatechef (May 24, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Here is how I do mine. I don't know if nuking the potatoes would be a flavorful. Never used anything but Duke's mayo, so not sure how anything else tastes.
> 
> Cube the potatoes and boil until tender. Drain, then add hard-boiled eggs, onion, dill pickles. Salt & pepper.
> 
> ...


 
Basically I do as Rainee does, but I use sweet pickles, chopped celery, boiled eggs, onion, salt and pepper, and mustard.

I add a tsp or so apple cider vinegar and a tsp or so sugar, tasting as I go along til I get it right.  Then, a dash of paprika.


----------



## Alix (May 24, 2005)

And Miracle Whip is fine. It is a bit zingier than mayo so will be just right for potato salad.


----------



## Robin12265 (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the great ideas!  I LOVE this site - you all are always so fast to reply!

And I'm so ignorant on cooking sometimes...i thought you had to bake the potatoes - boiling sounds much easier/faster!

Have a great day all!  Maybe one day I'll see a question I know something about and can help answer too


----------



## Constance (May 24, 2005)

I cube and cook the potatoes first, then use hardboiled eggs, Miracle Whip Lite, mustard, sweet pickle relish, some finely diced onion, little celery seed, and paprika. It's better after it sets for a while, so I always make it the day before. 
Thing being, potatoes soak up a lot of seasoning, so you need to over-season a bit.
Sometimes I have add an envelope of Good Seasons Zesty Italian dressing mix, and that's really good! 

I have a friend who likes a really CRUNCHY potato salad, and he uses lots of chopped celery, red onions and peppers in his, and new potatoes with their skins on. It's different than mine, but very good.


----------



## jkath (May 24, 2005)

_Here's one I posted a while back. It does call for mayo, but you can easily sub with miracle whip._
__ 
_Vic's* Favorite Potato** Salad*

*8 lb. russet potatoes, boiled and cubed, and chilled*_
*4 carrots, peeled & finely chopped*
*4 celery stalks, chopped*
*1 bunch green onions, chopped*
*1 can large black olives, drained*
*3 small dill pickles, chopped*
*1 large jar of mayonnaise (Yes! the whole jar!)*
*2 Tbsp. mustard (or to taste)*
*1 Tbsp salt (or to taste)*
*1 Tbsp pepper (or to taste)*

*Mix all ingredients well. Chill till needed. *
*Add sliced hard boiled eggs to decorate the top of the salad, add a few small sprigs of parsley and sprinkle with paprika.*


----------



## Dove (May 24, 2005)

DH's family mash their potatoes for salad..that way all the potatoe is flavored and you don't bite into a chunk of potatoe with out dressing..they use vinigar, salad dressing and mustard ..eggs and onions.


----------



## meowmisu (May 26, 2005)

i love potato salad- my grandma's recipe is much the same as the others posted here with pickles, eggs, onion but we also add fresh dill and some sour cream combined with the mayo and mustard.  The big trick is to add some vinegar to the potatoes when they are still warm- this way they are more willing to soak up the flavor.  I usually boil them already chopped so they cook quicker, making sure to add ample salt, let them cool till they are manageable by hand, and sprinkle with white vinegar and pepper and toss.  Then wait till they cool to assemble the remaining ingredients.

yummy, im going to make some potato salad today!


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2005)

I had a dear friend, who has since passed, that used to add some chopped fresh cucumbers to her potato salad, along with the pickles, and it was very tasty!


----------



## kadesma (May 31, 2005)

I always toss the still warm cut up potatoes with olive oil and vinegar, salt and pepper before adding the egg, mayo, pickles, crispy bacon... 

kadesma


----------



## luvs (Jun 1, 2005)

Mom's potato salad-
boil red potatoes in thier skins. cool till you can handle them and peel. (you can leave the skin on if you'd like)
cube potatoes.
whisk Hellman's mayonnaise, mustard, evaporated milk, and vinegar to taste. add salt and pepper.
mince a white onion and finely dice some celery.
combine all ingredients and place in serving dish. top with egg slices or devilled egg halves. sprinkle with paprika.


----------



## Sara (Jun 1, 2005)

luvs food, that potato recipe sounds delicious!!


Sara


----------



## luvs (Jun 1, 2005)

why, thank you, sara!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 2, 2005)

I use equal amounts of celery,onions and dill relish.I add it to full fat mayo with a few dashes of tabasco and vinegar some salt and pepper and if Im feeling really wild boiled eggs.


----------



## MellieKay (Jun 3, 2005)

I know I'm a little late, but maybe someone else can use this

*Potato Salad*
4 medium potatoes
1-1/2 tbsp/15 mL white wine vinegar
2 tbsp/30 mL Original Grapeseed Oil
1 tbsp/15 mL water
1 tbsp/15 mL Horseradish Mustard
1 tbsp/15 mL Parsley
1 tsp/5 mL Tarragon
1/4 tsp/1.2 mL Onion & Garlic Pepper
1/2 cup/125 mL sliced green onions
To taste, freshly-ground Sea Salt

Cooking Directions 
Peel and cut potatoes into 3/4-inch/4-cm cubes. Cover with water and boil just until tender. Drain and place in large bowl. Toss with vinegar while still warm; let cool completely. In small bowl, whisk together the oil, water, mustard, parsley, tarragon and pepper. Stir in onions. Pour over potatoes; toss lightly to coat. Season as desired with salt.  

This recipe was copied from http://www.watkinsonline.com/mkarp


----------

